# 2 more SmartBoards going up tomorrow



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

See thread http://www.electriciantalk.com/f10/installing-smartboard-penn-state-tomorrow-29243/

The base was very happy with our install and help with the software so we were recommended for other installs. Hopefully these keep coming :thumbsup:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice! Keep the gravy flowing:thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Reminds me of Minority Report.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, been stuck at the gate waiting clearance for an hour. Apparently a miscommunication somewhere...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Ok, been stuck at the gate waiting clearance for an hour. Apparently a miscommunication somewhere...


The bases we've been on, the gate only checks your passes. You have to go to the guest office first, provide id, registration, proof of insurance, job requirements, and it then gets checked to see if the group inviting you has called you in. If all of those match up, you get a pass and drive to the gate. If one of any of those is not there, you're not getting it.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Some progress pics after a late start... Back tomorrow for cleanup and another board


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice setup. Hope they let you do more. I heard the IT budget will be less then flat this fiscal year.


----------

